# Pipping Eggs?



## kittycat17 (Dec 20, 2016)

For those that cut when they notice the first egg has pipped 
What is the longest you have left before cutting? 
A friend of mine had 3 fertile eggs and noticed the first one had pipped 2 nights ago, the other 2 eggs had the start of scratch marks on the eggs so it looked like the other 2 hatchies where on there way out. 
The next morning the first to pip was happily out of its egg and roaming the tub 
The other 2 had still not poked there heads out. 
My friend went to work and came back last night, she decided to cut the 2 eggs as the hatchies still hadn't made any more efforts and unfortunately both had died.... 
This seems like a very short period (approx 24 hrs) between them attempting to pip and dying. Has anyone else had anything similar happen after leaving eggs for that sort of period after the first pips? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 27, 2016)

normally if you see slicing but no attempt to emerge its because the eggs are to tough or the egg tooth came off and manual cutting is needed asap. sorry for her loss, I always have some perish and some not even when I pip all eggs, some are just not developed properly, some are tied up in yolk vein and others are just not the strongest. anything can happen, this doesn't make anyone a bad breeder it creates room to learn, study and improve techniques for next time. if the eggs don't get enough moisture during incubation they can become tough and cause the babies egg tooth to snap off during piping time they will drown if they cant breath as the cracks will seal back up and they have burst the bubble they had previously, they can only drown if they have broken through the layer of membrane inside the egg but cannot get out of the egg. most will cut the eggs as soon as the first pips.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 27, 2016)

Pythons Rule said:


> normally if you see slicing but no attempt to emerge its because the eggs are to tough or the egg tooth came off and manual cutting is needed asap. sorry for her loss, I always have some perish and some not even when I pip all eggs, some are just not developed properly, some are tied up in yolk vein and others are just not the strongest. anything can happen, this doesn't make anyone a bad breeder it creates room to learn, study and improve techniques for next time. if the eggs don't get enough moisture during incubation they can become tough and cause the babies egg tooth to snap off during piping time. most will cut the eggs as soon as the first pips



Yeah I pip as soon as I see the first 

It's her first year breeding pythons and was a learning curve for her 
I didn't know about the egg teeth snapping off due to lack of moisture causing the shells to be tougher so I've learnt something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 27, 2016)

yep it was a hard start for me all those year ago, I incubate eggs over water now and cut all eggs a day before they are meant to hatch, 1 first to view development, a baby will not emerge from an egg if you do not break the membrane or disrupt the veins. That was with the big girl I had her eggs always scared me with being tough and I lost a few till I started piping one a day early, but that was me being paranoid haha. The other females eggs have always been perfect and soft just like they should be. so with the rest I pip after the first one pips.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah, I've been unsure when I should pip this year. I've usually run my incubator at 31.5 so eggs have hatched almost perfectly on day 55 
But this year my new incubator was running at 32 but the inside of the tub was at 32.5 so unsure if they will go around day 45 (today) or day 50


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 27, 2016)

best bets to wait till the first cuts and then pip the rest


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yeah that's the plan, there looking close 
And on candling the eggs seemed pretty full of moving shadows 






That's the clutch that was laid about 12 hrs after the first one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 27, 2016)

Is your friend Emily House? and would you be apart of my group on facebook called Medusa's Sisters? if so its a small world lol. yes they are looking very close now good luck.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes to the first and used to be to the second 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

